# MY WIFE NEEDS YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

the last month my wifes libido has gone.She whants me to ask if there is any think she can take...........please help ladies.... :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

1)Be more romantic with her

2)Be better in bed

These two usually work


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

As con said^^^^^

try Yohombine bark. makes my mrs (even more) horney:thumb:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

There will be a reason for it mate.

Get jiggy in different ways dude, spice it up a bit.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

How bout you ask her what she wants and needs.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bkoz said:


> She whants me to ask if there is any think she can take...........


A few Rohypnol may help:whistling:

(sorry - I been watching Frankie Boyle - the sick cvnt!)

Err, vitamins & horny goat weed, if only for the placebo effect)


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

1)Be more romantic with her

2)Be better in bed

I was waiting for that.ha ha trust me i,m romantic.we have forplay for ages we usaly have a really really really good sex life.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just for you mate I'll send her a couple of my pics, if those dont get her going, nowt will   

Sorry mate, couldn't resist!

Remember often libido is cyclical mate, I know me and the missus go through periods with it, thats largely normal...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

How is her fat intake these days?

If she is lacking in this department her sex drive will lower.

Also getting her into doing a bit of training with weights if she doesnt already will help.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

if the photo,s help send em....ha ha Cheers guys .I hope its a temp thing i,ve got so much test in me.....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

500mg test a week?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

there is a study that i read on the net...

a male rat was placed in a cage with 5 other female rats, he mated with them several times until he was exhausted.

After that he was disinterested with the females and no amount of encouragement would spur him to mate again.

Scientists introduced another female rat and straight away the male rat mated with her despite the exhaustion.

conclusion.... watch your mailman very closely lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> there is a study that i read on the net...
> 
> a male rat was placed in a cage with 5 other female rats, he mated with them several times until he was exhausted.
> 
> ...


Pray tell what encouragement they used?? Rat Viagra? rodent porn? :laugh:

SD


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

The female rats encourage the male to mate by licking lol.....

not the scientists urging the little bugger to get jiggy and playing barry white tracks


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> The female rats encourage the male to mate by licking lol.....
> 
> not the scientists urging the little bugger to get jiggy and playing barry white tracks


Bow chika wow wow!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

50mg test a week or 50-75mg deca works wonders

Im talking from 1st hand experience


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jw007 said:


> 50mg test a week or 50-75mg deca works wonders
> 
> Im talking from 1st hand experience


And having the added bonus of making 'womans week' a thing of the past....at least while she is on cycle :lol:

SD


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

bkoz said:


> the last month my wifes libido has gone.She whants me to ask if there is any think she can take...........please help ladies.... :confused1:


hormones could have somethiing to do with it , evening primrose worth a shot , take a few weeks to kick in but they do work , also stressing about it wont help , maybe relaxing oils in a bath at night or even better a massage ;o)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tell her just to lie back and open her legs a few times a week til her libido returns!

and that selfishness is very unattractive in a woman!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

make her a happy pizza, she'll rip you pants off after the first slice.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanxs for the good and crazy addvice... But bam bam bam she,s back.........


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

She,s back....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bkoz said:


> the last month my wifes libido has gone.She whants me to ask *if there is any think she can take*...........please help ladies.... :confused1:


your cock maybe?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

negs for the above ^^

lmao:laugh:


----------

